# Methods to make Half-Laps



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Recent posts have suggested half-lap joints in face frame and door construction, including one I posted and made a sample for. I had to make several attemps before I got it "right". I used a tablesaw and tenoning jig, cutting the shoulder first then removing the waste on the jig, holding it vertically. Since exactly one-half the wood had to be removed on each piece, it required a very accurate set-up. However, this method would not work for a joint in the middle of the stile. A dado cutter in a radial saw would be my first choice. However, the dado never leaves an exactly perfect bottom surface. Then I think maybe a router in a jig would be better. I would think also that a bandsaw could be used to "waste" most of the material before using any method. But, to put this in perspective, let's say I had to make 100 joints.....for kitchen cabinet doors. What's the method you have used with the best results?...bill


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

> However, this method would not work for a joint in the middle of the stile.


Bill - I also love half lap joints. I love this type of joint for picture frames with a dowel through the lap for special effects. On the above statement I am not sure why a table saw would not work. I have made numerous half laps in the middle of a board with the table saw, and not using a dado blade. My method is slow but works. I just mark the area to be cut out - run the blade of the saw through area to be removed and nibble away until I have a clear cut, I then run the saw blade sideways from edge to edge and it makes the cut out very smooth. Not sure if I explained this well, but anyhow the table saw works.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Not sure if my method would be the best for a hundred doors but, I use a 3/4" flat bottom bit in the router table to make lap joints. To lay in the panel, I first glue up the frame then cut a rabbet with a bearing bit in a hand held router. Could be done on the table, sans fence. 
There must be a method of rabbeting, as you did but, without making a stop cut. I've just never figured it out. But then, I've never had a hundred to do, either. 
Most of my doors are cope and stick.


----------

